# Ready for trapping season



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Well all traps are dyed an wax all lure an baits are bought all equipment is ready an my ten year old son is ready for his first trapping season good luck everyone happy trapping


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont trap but good luck to ya !!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Always wanted to try trapping good luck


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Always wanted to try trapping good luck


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Noyotes, I know your son will have the time of his life. That's a great age to get him started. Keep us up-to-date with pictures of the two of you and the fur.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got my traps tuned up yesterday and have my weeks vacation for trapping coming up! Can't wait! Good luck!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> I just got my traps tuned up yesterday and have my weeks vacation for trapping coming up! Can't wait! Good luck!


good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just started building some weasel/ermine boxes this week. Gonna start slow with mainly them and raccoon. All of our ponds and streams around here have dried up so no muskrat. At least until winter sets in and brings more rain or snow.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We finally got some more rain last night. I'm really hoping it helps our creeks and streems, it would really help with the raccoon trapping. Our season doesn't start until November 14th.


----------

